# [S]pulseaudio equalizer

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hat jemand den  pulseaudio equalizer in Betrieb

Laut hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842908-start-0.html

sollte es eigentlich funktionieren:

```

emerge pulseaudio PyQt4 -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] media-sound/pulseaudio-1.1-r1  USE="X alsa asyncns avahi bluetooth caps dbus equalizer glib gnome ipv6 jack orc tcpd udev -doc -libsamplerate -lirc (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.8.4  USE="X dbus opengl svg -assistant -debug -declarative -doc -examples -kde -multimedia -phonon -sql -webkit -xmlpatterns" 0 kB

```

und

```

pacmd list-sinks|grep 'name:'

   name: <alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo>

```

Jedoch wenn ich das Equalizer Modul laden will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

[pulseaudio] module-equalizer-sink.c: Failed to parse module arguments.

[pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-equalizer-sink" (argument: "sink_name=equalized master=<alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo>"): initialization failed.

Wo bekomme ich ein ebuild für die Equalizergui her?

G. Roland
```

Last edited by Tinitus on Wed Feb 08, 2012 8:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hab es gerade gefunden:

nano /etc/pulse/default.pa

```

##Equalizer

load-module module-equalizer-sink

```

Dann über 

pulseaudio --kill

pulseaudio --start

Pulseaudio neu starten

dann über:

 /usr/bin/qpaeq

Equalizer starten

G. Roland

----------

